# Advice on where to buying big stainless dog sink.....



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

for a potter. Stay with me here. I'm building a garage to use as my pottery studio. I will put a large sink in the room to wash clay off as well as bath the dog. Dog is 30lbs and easy to pick up. Since I need a large and deep sink I was thinking Dog Bath Sink. either 36" or 48" long by 24" deep. Stainless steel with the big back splash. 

http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/...arch&gdftrk=gdfV2457_a_7c543_a_7c1841_a_7c866

Best so far I've seen was online for $649.00 for 24 deep and 48 wide. don't recall the shop. Are prices better? Worse? What does a left side or right side port mean?

I hate my utility sink, plastic. Cheap. Standard 1 sink size. In the past I've had the 2 square bowl plastic utility sink. Still to frickin small. I need bigger to get my pottery wheel splash pan inside to clean. 

any ideas where to look?


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

The right/left should be what side the drain is on. I haven't seen any better prices on SS. If you aren't set on it you can get the same tub in the hard plastic in the $450 range but I have no idea what it'd cost to ship something that big  I want to eventually get one for my garage but haven't looked into all the details yet. Good luck 

ETA: Here is a 36" for $610 but for $39 it might be worth having the extra room. http://www.progroom.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=219


----------

